# Need ICD-9 diagnosis code help.....



## nsteinhauser (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know a diagnosis code for obstructive defecation?  One of the symptoms of this is constipation but I can't find a more exact diagnosis code.  I'd appreciate any thoughts....


----------



## preserene (Nov 24, 2010)

Could you look for fecal impact release- 45915 but it is under anesthesia


----------



## nsteinhauser (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you but I was looking for an ICD-9 diagnosis code.... 564.89 is what I was leaning towards but I was wondering if anyone knew of anything more exact....?


----------



## preserene (Nov 24, 2010)

564.89  is atony of the colon which means the muscles have last their tone which do not come with the constipation like symptoms. I don't think this would fit in.
*Impaction of intestine560.3x series , 560. 39, fecal impaction  or 560.3o impaction of colon
* Would be better
Could also think of 564.02 Outlet dysfunction constipation, if constupation  alone is the symptom with ruled out mass rectum or anus or cervical or vaginal mass.
I had seen one pregnant full Term Primi  with fecal impaction for 12days  with the engaged fetal Head !!!
So ruling out all the other conditions and the etiology not known with the dysfunction, then you could go for code like 564.02
By the way if you could give the procedure done we could find better too.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for your help.  I may have to go with the 564.xx  for now because it was the colo-rectal surgeon doing a colonoscopy. There was no obstruction - but he did note that the patient had constipation and obstructive defecation (from history) - nothing was found on the colonoscopy so the surgeon is going to refer the patient to a pelvic floor disorder doctor.

Thanks again for your time and brain!


----------

